# Formatage disque dur externe: impossible!



## Jerooome (16 Août 2007)

J'achète un HD externe et le vendeur insiste pour me le formater sur place. J'arrive chez moi évidemment cela ne fonctionne pas. Comme je ne peux pas retourner au magasin qui se trouve au cul du monde, je me demande comment faire? Sur mon utilisateur disque, il apparaît comme formaté MS DOS. J'arrive pas à l'effacer. J'arrive rien à faire, l'utilisateur plante. Que dois-je faire? Le reformater OS X depuis un PC?


----------



## solboki (16 Août 2007)

Peut-être peux-tu passer par "Utilitaire de disque", aller sur l'ongler "Partitionner" et supprimer la partition. Puis en recréer une nouvelle sous le format "Mac OS étendu" si tu es le seul à l'utiliser ou si tu vis dans un entourage où tout le monde a un Mac ou "MS-DOS" si tu veux le partager de temps en temps avec des pcistes.


----------



## TITOUX (16 Août 2007)

Pourquoi tu n'arrives pas à l'effacer???


----------



## Jerooome (16 Août 2007)

bonne question! j'ai réussi à formater la partition mais pas le disque... l'utilitaire plante! lorsque je veux partitionner même topo: ça plante... Utilitaire ne répond pas! et le plus bizarre est que je n'ai pas la possibilité de formater en OSX étendu... dans mes choix il n'y a que: MS DOS, UNIX et OS X avec/sans distinction entre majuscule-minuscule et un OS genre chronologique?!? bizarre bizarre...


----------



## gidou (24 Novembre 2007)

Et comment tu fais pour formater ton disque dur externe sur Mac OSX moi je ne trouve pas l'application


----------



## Jerooome (24 Novembre 2007)

avec l'utilitaire disque qui se trouve sous > applications > utilitaires
bonne chance!


----------

